
Ask HN: Why is Facebook’s stock at all time highs? - xoxoy
Today Facebook’s stock hit an all time high during what is supposedly the greatest economic challenge we are facing in a decade or longer. Can anyone explain the reasoning? What am I missing?
======
arthurcolle
They announced better business tooling (a multi-party videochat / $ZM
competitor), e-commerce integration and partnerships with $SHOP (Shopify) and
have a decent amount of cash on hand. Why shouldn't they be at ATH?

